# Pa. riders



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Any Pennsylvania riders out there. I'm always looking for places to ride here in Pa. Know of a place to ride, shoot me a PM please - I have a Brute 750, and my buddies have Polaris sportsmans 450 and 500


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Lots of places to ride down here by somerset where exactly is oley


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Pa. places to ride*

Hey,I'm located in Reading,Pa. , which is about an hour east of Harrisburg,Pa.. I go up to Pottsville, Pa. to go riding but looking for more places. My zip is 19547. Thanks.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Lost Trails is open again. I normally Ride SSRT, Snow Shoe Rails to Trails. SSRT is state land tho. Registration and Ins is required


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*pa. riding*

Have you gone to Lost Trails,and is it like the old place or better - Last place had a ton of rocks,but had other cool areas. I'll loke up SSRT and check that out to. Thanks.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

im northeast PA.
16333 zip
ive yet been able to make it to lost trails. we ride homemade trails often here. lots of mud,water and just about any thing you can think of....


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*pa/*

Yeah, thats the kinda riding thats a blast. Dragging down some flats, then darting into some steams,sloshing through the mud pits, then washing her back off while your blasting through the creek - AWESOME ! Oh yeah occassional jumps are nice too. I have a small area here to ride on with same types of riding ,but gets a little boring seeing the same thing over and over in 15 minutes of riding.I had to take off my muzzy headers off my brute and slap a stock exhaust back on due to the old exhaust was anoying the neighbors -sounded great though - I'll keep as a spare exhaust.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Maxpower has a bunch of good rideing out his way and there is a big ride out there called winddig or the old name quadfest i went there once lots of good trails.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I havent been to the new lost trails yet, from the info on their website its a work in progres. I just read the old lost trails is open again too


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah mike but I dont go there cause there is alot of awesome free trails to ride


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

I've been to the old LostTrails...it was pretty knorley and rocky...the new place is suppose to alot better and i'm planning to go there in a month or two...I'm also looking for some more riding trails....maybe stategame land where your alow'd...who knows...anybody have any ideas let me know....I'm in for a ride. I'm here in Montgromery county,Pa....Muddie


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Muddie,
There are a few places. RAC, Treverton, SSRT. SSRT is my favorite by far. Check out Theatvzone.com. all local folks who ride


----------

